
Show HN my Covid Project: AuctionGo - bluedevil2k
Like I&#x27;m sure most of us can relate, I was building this webapp in the typical side-project way - a few hours here, a few hours there, not much direction or drive to finish it.<p>Now that I&#x27;ve been stuck at home for over a month now, it offered me the chance to really sit down and drive it completion and create a first version ready for production.<p>I present my Covid-19 project: AuctionGo.  It&#x27;s white-label auction software, SaaS and hosted on AWS, with the ability for each client to customize the software to their liking.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;auction-go.com<p>Yes, there are lots of auction software companies around.  Most are cheap and terrible, most are EBay clones or software for fundraisers.  My niche is &quot;customized white-label&quot;: you can pass it off as your own product and customize it so it&#x27;s exactly what you&#x27;re looking for.<p>I&#x27;m hoping it will become popular during Covid, especially because you can&#x27;t have auctions in person right now.  I&#x27;ve just launched and already gotten several calls about foreclosure auctions, where bidders usually get pre-screened for credit and show up at the house to bid.<p>Hope you all find it at interesting as I do, maybe this will spark a &quot;Show Your Covid Project&quot; thread on HN.
======
bluedevil2k
Here's the link to the website since it didn't link in the text.

[https://auction-go.com](https://auction-go.com)

